# Random Videos Thread



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Really simple. Same as Random Pictures Thread, only with videos.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm yet to find a video I enjoy more than this:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I watch it daily.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Kara no Kyoukai's music is the shit <3


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to hell


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Just watching Drew Carey laugh makes me laugh.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At first I didn't think this was funny, and then I started to think about it. :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*And now...a cat in a shark suit.*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Scarface, last 5 minutes


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:lmao i almost died watching this :lmao


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Rocky 4 Training Montage


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Interesting Anime Scenes: Kara no Kyoukai - Rooftop Fight*

Fight Scene: 10/10
Music: 10/10


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Ali G Religion Roundtable


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

How small we really are


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Kramer gets fired


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FDrrake%2Fstatus%2F542423572073807872


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The comments on the vid are fucking ridiculous. lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

At very end :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Let's not let this thread get buried again, eh?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey! My thread! I forgot I even made it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's not let this thread get buried again, eh?


I give you people one simple command and you can't follow it. :no:

How this thread is failing is beyond me, it's the perfect thread premise.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:maury

After Cena lost the title to Brock at Summerslam.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Well at least they get a free video game even though is outdated.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:dance2


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*Greatest moment of all time*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Saw this a while ago and I think it's an appropriate time to post this.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:Jordan


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

SammyClassicSonicFan is back you fricks.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Which eventually escalated to this:-






The kid at 0.57 on the second vid makes me :ti :done


:tysonlol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sYpUTNNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

They show them the Katie Vick Angle, Mae Young giving birth to a hand, Some spectacular RKOs and Connor the Crusher. 

What a way to confuse people.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Royal Rumble 2000 Highlights video


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Wrestlemania 31 Highlights video


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]27vO 8FdbQzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

TncKqBY_dI


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Wrestlemania 28 Highlights


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

My Floyd Mayweather Tribute Video


----------



## Z MAN (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RIP Don Vito


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

R.I.P. Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

That ending tho.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

too bad we never got to see JBL vs Ron Simmons


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:aryalol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This fucking guy, I'm in stitches. :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't watched The Simpsons since around season 12, but these couch gags are getting better than ever. This has got to be a top 5 couch gag, if not top 3.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:jbl


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is brilliant


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

They just put this up on youtube


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I fucking love this guy. :lol*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

R.I.P. Hayabusa ... :/


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena on atchmojo


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Is this real life :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]I2xbnYaIqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea this happened.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Eva Maryse said:


>


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

:surprise:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just started watching The League, which is good for me because since it ended, I can watch all the shows at once. I was hesitant to watch it because of the sports element, but holy shit, I am OBSESSED with this show. I haven't laughed this hard at a show in years. You don't have to know a damn thing about football to get it.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Erection achieved


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

XD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779669314836332544


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

He converted a staggering 47 of 48 penalties into goals. As for outrageous goals that could only have been scored by a master of timing and precision, no player in the history of the game comes close to challenging his goals for their breathtaking beauty and sheer artistry.



> If Matthew Le Tissier was Brazilian he’d be in the Brazilian first XI every game - Pele


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Paul London doing Paul London things.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bruh. I'm in tears. :evans:aryalol:tysonlol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol GLORIOUS segment 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeWpW7i127o


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao I can't :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's another good one with R-Truth/Christian/the Miz XD

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oniy0K8po4A


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stop falling from media propaganda


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Favorite scene from favorite anime


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, alright, alright 20 years later.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

my list

The Shinning Parody
The Devil and Homer Simpson
Time and Punishment
The Ned Zone
Bad Dream House
Bart Simpson's Dracula
Nightmare on Evergreen Terrace
The Thing and I
It's the Grand Pumpkin Milhouse
Clown Without Pity


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Greatest of All time. Nobody will ever like him ever again. EVER


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't watch American football, but found this video and I think it's hilarious.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Edit : never mind. I will never put Dailymotion video again fpalm


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Queen Aksana was so unappreciated on main roster


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

Probably my favorite HBK backstage segment ever


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^Freaking awesome and bizarre at the same time :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeff-Trish shippers may like this


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Happy birthday to my basketball idol Russ!!! The first and only basketball player I truly loved!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

R.I.P Eddie


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## capowrestling (Nov 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx8rjgdIXk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Got a little freaked out when I randomly saw Benoit in this video.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Melo is gorgeous!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

The only bearded dude I have ever liked :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

YouTube section is now officially dead, so expect me to spam the shit out of this thread with funnies.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:maury


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The last truly great meme.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

1K Subs 
:YES


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I hope this video doesn't get deleted. It's beautiful 



*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

NSFW


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Me when I'm ego tripping *


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:evans


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

People going crazy over a Supreme Metro Card..


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I just can't get enough of this :mark: :sodone *


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know nothing about this game or why this is happening, all I know is I can't stop laughing at it and am addicted to the music.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

There are Paul Heyman girls and guys EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Classic video


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know but I've been told
I DON'T KNOW BUT I'VE BEEN TOLD!
Eskimo pussy is mighty cold
ESKIMO PUSSY IS MIGHTY COLD!
Mmm good
MMM GOOD!
Feels good
FEELS GOOD!
Is good
IS GOOD!
Real good
REAL GOOD!
Taste good
TASTE GOOD!
Mighty good
MIGHTY GOOD!
Good for you
GOOD FOR YOU!
Good for me
GOOD FOR ME!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Check the sig.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

G.O.A.T. fielder


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Prepare to feel insignificant


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ah, the 40's


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fucking biblical, man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"How is it possible Courtney Love looks worse than Kurt Cobain?" oh


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Man, if only somebody on the current roster could cut a hell of a promo like this for the upcoming Royal Rumble the way Austin did here for the 2002 Rumble. The storytelling and the way he has the crowd in the palm of his hands & controls those crazy bastards. Unreal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I actually liked his play on words vignettes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This segment was so good :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wrong thread


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Uncle Fester


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

edit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

that moment when you end up in that strange corner of youtube which makes no sense and you end up watching a video that is somehow utterly terrifying, knowing its building and its going to be loud as shit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

UniversalGleam said:


> that moment when you end up in that strange corner of youtube which makes no sense and you end up watching a video that is somehow utterly terrifying, knowing its building and its going to be loud as shit.







Can't begin to tell you how lovely this is. Kinda like the THX sound, it kinda builds up and you hope Liam Gallagher gets into a loud screaming match with a room of children over soccer, loud farts, the name of "his" band or all of the above.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love this show :lmao


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

My Audi-shaped heart cannot take this. :done


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

hahaha feck sake, this is perfect.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Promos like this would never be allowed today. Just imagine the reaction this would get from feminists, lol. Wrestling has become so pussy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Friendly Ant (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:currylol:lelbron:mj4


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"Now see here big guy!" "OMG Howard, aaaahhhhhh"


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aOdJLiw&t=5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

...La La La


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Fresh Prince had the best overacting ever :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

@SUPA HOT FIRE.

2:43-2:50 is :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Zoom said:


> @SUPA HOT FIRE.
> 
> 2:43-2:50 is :banderas


My childhood in a nutshell. :done


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:dance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm gonna start making my entrances to Snoop Dogg's "Who Am I (What's My Name?)" from now on :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:maury :heston


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Steve-a-Mania runnin' wild, brother!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"There's so many Doggs"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know why I find this so funny. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

One of the greatest monologues ever. Classic one liners.

"He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark."

"Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy."


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This shit is awesome. The cartoon characters in this video are rapping Protect Ya Neck by Wu-Tang Clan.

Inspector Gadget as Inspectah Deck

Chef as Raekwon The Chef

He-Man as Method Man

Lion-O as U-God

The Joker as ODB

Space Ghost as Ghostface Killah

Splinter as RZA

The Brain as GZA (The Genius)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This game was the fucking shit. Should've gotten a sequel.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This shit will never get old. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm dead. :lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

^ this segment was great! I remember watching it at the time and loving it every minute. 

- Seth at the end of his douchebag period. Laughing as cheesy as always.
- KO taking shots at everyone.
- Cass mocking KO's influence of Jericho.
- KO's look to Roman at 05:12 (the reason I paused watching it the episode to find the GIF version only to spoil myself by the result of the match fpalm)
- Cass talking about Seth's ''size'' and Seth freaking out.

Man things have changed quite a lot these past two years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The promo that made me take Miz seriously for the first time. Sounded like a supervillain narrating his own origin story.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sorry, Wilson. :mj2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why did I just rewatch this scene?

It's okay, I didn't need to piss tonight anyways.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:mj4


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is perfect. :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This fucking scene kills me. :lmao

Only Fools is just legendary.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This opening. :banderas
@Obfuscation ;


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The montage really is fantastic. All the kills, Freddy's perspective of the franchise, the close up of his eyes/mouth. What a film. :zayn3


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Initial D: Criminal Stage


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"That used to be my favourite song"


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nobody will ever change my mind about this being the best Marvel movie. Snipes is fucking AWESOME.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

God I miss childhood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

It's still my favorite heel turn of the last 10 years.





:banderas

Just fantastic stuff.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sesame Street is still hilarious, even as an adult. This clip proves that :lmao


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

These are very interesting videos I stumbled across. Especially the first one. They're long, but I thought they were worth listening to, if you're interested in a bit of analysis into acting, at least one aspect of it. It gives you more perspective into how talented some of these people actually are.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This scene gets me shook. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here is one of the most genuinely awful pop songs I've ever heard, for a national final for Eurovision. She actually sings the line "it's kinda cute in a retarded way" during it. I thought I was hearing things :lmao Plus she cannot sing for fucking peanuts lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also this is fucking funny :lol WHERE MY BACKGROUND SINGERS?! :lmao "I'm gonna adlib all I can because I don't have the right words and I have no background singers!" :lmao


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Years later and still funny AF. :lmao Absolute Legend.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I should've done this on my last day of school :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this video is so weird, they feel unsafe so go back up to their appartment then literally grab drinks and laugh like its a big entertainment show........ffs.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Had me in tears. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*This is what happens when you reply to spam email - James Veitch*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


Best match of the decade. :asuka :woo :cheer


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom can be seen in this video.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> The Phantom can be seen in this video.


gimme the timestamp you fool.






share this one here too.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

How Humans Nearly Went Extinct in 70,000 BC


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will never get tired of this scene. Ever.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why doesn't this chick have a movie?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wanted to see if this video was still uploaded on YouTube, and it was. 10 years and it's still hilarious to me.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055834555247136768


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I watch this every now and then and it cracks me up every single time :lmao Patti is so hilarious.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

two 4 one special


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People should really try this, it's movie trivia mixed with the theatrics of pro wrestling. It's quite addictive. Phantom would do very well at the game, I think, since he's seen every movie ever made.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is fucking random even by GTA standards. Yet so epic.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That number onefpalm


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BAM BAM BIGELOW WAS COUNTED OUT OF......ANYWHERE!!!!! I'M TOO SMART FOR THIS SHOW! I HAVE A LARGE VOCABULARY! THESE FUCKING MORONS! 

:reneelel:maisielol2:ha:chlol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@Donnie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

Fan made music videos of Dragon Gate are an artform:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@Ace


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How have I never seen this before?! I was laughing so hard I actually cried :lmao PREGANANANT!!!!!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Posted before but..


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104476670843604992


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really never realized how humble & down-to-earth Kevin Hart is. I have a newfound respect for him as a person and really respect his work ethic. This podcast may have honestly changed my life, I've never heard truer shit said. Especially when he talks about negativity on the internet.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At one point during this, Gordon Ramsay says he'd rather eat poodle shit than something one of the contestants cooked :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:banderas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*I think Randy Hogan _could be_ Terry Bollea's stuntman.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Irish guy reviews a horrible PS2 game that also includes a racist awful cartoon :lmao It's legit making me laugh out loud right now.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

@SUPA HOT FIRE.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This always crack me up


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ziggintyre being a thing in 2010


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Ziggintyre being a thing in 2010


Not once.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

How did Ibushi get up from that? :wtf


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

25 years


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:hbk1 HEY! Did you put that in there? I was young! I was stupid! You told me girls bought that magazine! MOVING ON! MOVING ON! :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I was looking for old Brock/Mysterio matches. Found this from 2003. Look for a young Dominick in the crowd.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

[youtube]


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

As a lover of all things cheezy, even I can't wrap my head around this one....


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^ Awesome guy! I loved his appearances on "What's My Line" as the celebrity guest.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

For @The Phantom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

.....and an obligatory Alice In Wonderland video.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You posted the BOP one before I had the opportunity to do so... are we going to have words?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Vader scares


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280088557277904896


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280877961588203520


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280452878587637765


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282469667731386368


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282472928739811329


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286471373695705088


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286720121789206536


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288007457831366656


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288142928200818689


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This took me back...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353403434733432833


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359394891126734850


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/southpark/comments/mtf7b0


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I cannot get tired of this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is certainly random:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love these commercials.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576246821139070976
Championship Fishing is apparently pretty sleazy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584292375249453062


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Full Ron approves


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Tribal Mani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587470420420206603


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY Ze' Stealer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

from the @Emmanuelle archives circa December 01,2019





🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci Beaucoup ManiGOAT!  @Emmanuelle Répondez s'il vous plaît


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn, Mani must've deactivated her tags!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I miss Mani...Ms.Mani 






Merci beaucoup whereever in the world or space you are, Emmanuelle.💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I loved AEW in August-September 2021. After Bray's release in July 2021 I made the transition from a WWE bot to an AEW super fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci, Mani.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

👑


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You stole my heart so I stole your vid.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 'memba that. The 2019 RR matches were super fun and I loved the winners


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> 👑


The way he said that. 

I absolutely love these. 









I missed them because I had pretty much tuned out WWE. I noticed others you had posted. These are so damn funny and twisted. I love it, Maggle. Wherever you are @Emmanuelle, please take care.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I am very glad that you watched them and enjoyed them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thou shalt not steal!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

echo!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gracias Emmanuel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT SHOULD'VE BEEN EMMANUELLE!

IT SHOULD'VE BEEN MANI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you missed my first post in this thread.I went over six years between posts.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

2022 is the new 2016


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

recent theft


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

recenter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks I shall watch it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ECHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Here's the version uploaded in 2014


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 'memba. Hilarious segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

random music vid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

r/SquaredCircle - Mike Rome announcing Big Time Becky Lynch


55 votes and 13 comments so far on Reddit




v.redd.it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Should be a national holiday for Bryan ending the Reign of Error!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

repeat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beginning of a Blacked film


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These "coincidences"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593829166528749568


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I Love it,Maggle!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scjerk's seminal moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea 

This is the vid @CJ used as the template for my Decker sigs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610395851586965504


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

